# World's cheapest bow press?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

This may have the record. Cost 1 turnbuckle ($2?) at Home Depot... and a couple of short 8125 strings. (No, not the yellow one )

No, you can't do everything but for most little things like putting in a peep or changing strings it works very well... No welding required


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Here is a view off the bow...


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

how do you attatch it to the bow?


----------



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Looks like he is attatching it to the cam and idler wheel.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

F.C.Hunter said:


> Looks like he is attatching it to the cam and idler wheel.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

F.C.Hunter said:


> Looks like he is attatching it to the cam and idler wheel.


Yep, cam and idler wheel it is! These show before the press is compressed.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

These shots are with the bow pressed. Note the string is off the cam and everything is relaxed at the idler. And no... there is no damage to anything. The clear tubing prevents the string from being cut by the sharp edges on the cam and idler.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Oh, don't mind the mess in my cellar, there was just 9" of water down there so things were in quite a state.


----------



## slicer (Dec 18, 2008)

Is it acceptable to press a bow by the cams? I could see maybe 29 pound limbs backed clear down to 15 or 20 pounds. But that looks like it could cause serious stress to the axle, bushings, cams, etc?


----------



## outdoorsdad4 (Feb 23, 2010)

slicer said:


> Is it acceptable to press a bow by the cams? I could see maybe 29 pound limbs backed clear down to 15 or 20 pounds. But that looks like it could cause serious stress to the axle, bushings, cams, etc?


Yeah I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

outdoorsdad4 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same thing.


Should not put any more pressure on the axles then drawing the bow back. During the normal draw of the bow the limbs will travel a lot further and apply more pressure than what is required to relax the string. 

I would just hope the tensile strength of the portion of the cam that the tubing passed around can withstand the PSI being applied.


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Looks like he might be in the market for some new cams.


----------



## DrumdudeLarry (Mar 22, 2008)

The cam and Idler were not designed to have the loads applied in that position. It may work fine for some bows but could end in catastrophic failure on others. 

Good idea but I think you should find a better point of attachment. perhaps a double loop with one loop around each half of the limb, or on the axle on both sides of the cam and idler.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

In response to the concerns... Of course any DIY application requires some common sense and this may not work on certain bows/cams, but in this application there is plenty of beef to work with. The turnbuckle is operated by hand with little effort. The only issue I ran into was the sharp edges on the cam were cutting into the press cable before I added the plastic tubing. I am going to look into additional methods for hookup... anything can be improved, but the basic idea works very well and is very portable.

BTW, PSE actually sells a pocket press that hooks to the cams (page 20). http://pse-archery.com/pdf/2010_PSE_Accessories.pdf


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

capt ray said:


> Should not put any more pressure on the axles then drawing the bow back. During the normal draw of the bow the limbs will travel a lot further and apply more pressure than what is required to relax the string.


I don't think that is the case. When you draw a bow the cam will rotate so some of the force or energy goes into that rotation, then as you reach full draw and the cam stops rotating the force is being applied fully on the axels but the force is applied on an angle much lower than that contraption. He is pulling very close to 90 degrees which would take more force to move the limbs a given distance than pulling at less of an angle. With some cams it may be safe but I wuldn't chance it. Most cams are aluminum and are not designed for force to be applied like that. They could bend or you could trash the bushings/bearings.

I've used a cheap in the field emergency press in the form of a ratchet strap hooked onto ratchet extensions through the limbs just below the cams. It served a similar function without putting stress on the cams. If the attachement was through the limbs I think it would be alright but I wouldn't take a chance using the cams.


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

*Press*

SCARES me! I don't think I would do this to any of my bows unless it was a 911 and I had no other choice


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

EPLC said:


> BTW, PSE actually sells a pocket press that hooks to the cams (page 20). http://pse-archery.com/pdf/2010_PSE_Accessories.pdf


the press offered by PSE is actually designed for certain cams and hook more toward the center of the cam. if you zoom on it you can see that.


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

EPLC said:


> Oh, don't mind the mess in my cellar, there was just 9" of water down there so things were in quite a state.


I hear you there . I am just getting dry after pumping several inches my self.
what town you in ? the roads are still a mess near me with some still flooded and several washing out . the bridge on 102 near me is gone.

I have also done something similiar with straps but i attached them just below the cams on the limbs. works fine


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm getting the heck out of this thread before a bow blows up in my face.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Huaco said:


> I'm getting the heck out of this thread before a bow blows up in my face.


I'll bet some of you play it safe on just about everything, never sway from instructions and have never voided a warrentee in your life. Life must be very boring...  

Seriously, when faced with a bow that you can't press without special equipment, how are you going to install a peep without a little resourseful thinking? This setup is completely safe with this bow. There is plenty of meat in the areas I am hooking up to. The process went well and the bow is up and running. I wanted to share this with you as it may come in handy in a pinch, but it is obvious that some are afraid to try it, so... don''t try it. You obviously must have missed the "Don't try this at home kids!" below...


----------



## gshed (Apr 21, 2007)

Cant get any cheaper that two blocks of wood.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G233nYupfW4


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

gshed said:


> Cant get any cheaper that two blocks of wood.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G233nYupfW4


Yes, but they won't work without the cat...


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

i like the turnbuckle idea.... Maybe someone can come up with a better hook up to the bow. I hear ya that its not hurting the cams but just a little more piece would help me out alot. pretty well thougt out idea.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

SHUEY said:


> i like the turnbuckle idea.... Maybe someone can come up with a better hook up to the bow. I hear ya that its not hurting the cams but just a little more piece would help me out alot. pretty well thougt out idea.


I'm sure each bow/cam may be a little different. My PSE MoneyMaker X NI has several small holes in the cam and idler that may have possibilities. I assume others will have other possibilities. I wouldn't use it on some areas of some cams due to thickness issues. 

There are some nice features using a turnbuckle. Its very easy to use and presses the bow with very little effort... by hand turning. There doesn't seem to be much load on anything either.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Can you just hook it around the axles instead of into the cams? Seems like it would work, loops would be vertical instead of horizontal is all - I'm sure no one could argue the axle isn't strong enough for this.


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

I like the turnbuckle idea as well. So I ran with it. I didnt hook my cams though, I used the bowmaster split limb adaptors...I just wasn't feelin the $45 for their SUPER simple press.


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

Here are a couple O pics. Works well in a pinch, it's super easy to use and was cheap...plus I'm not really worried about it harming my bow.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

MrKeith said:


> I like the turnbuckle idea as well. So I ran with it. I didnt hook my cams though, I used the bowmaster split limb adaptors...I just wasn't feelin the $45 for their SUPER simple press.


MrKeith... you're the man! Take a basic idea and make it better... A much better course of action than sticking out the boo boo lip and digging in the heals


----------



## MBH (Feb 8, 2008)

EPLC I like that turnbuckle idea.
Wish I would have seen this post before I bought my bowmaster.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

MrKeith said:


> I like the turnbuckle idea as well. So I ran with it. I didnt hook my cams though, I used the bowmaster split limb adaptors...I just wasn't feelin the $45 for their SUPER simple press.


Everyone must have jumped on this one... nobody has any in stock!


----------



## weatherlock-man (Aug 21, 2008)

that is using your head the second design looks much better


----------



## Alienmulie09 (Aug 7, 2009)

I had an Idea What about instead of going to the cam and Idle wheel . A piece of SMALL square tubing that the cable can go threw and attach through the openings under the wheels on each limb? . Kinda like the portable bow press on Cabelas web pages. Overall LOVE the idea thing i will make one for a friend before he goes Elk hunting in CO.:wink:


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MrKeith said:


> Here are a couple O pics. Works well in a pinch, it's super easy to use and was cheap...plus I'm not really worried about it harming my bow.


That is awesome. Where did you get the "fingers" and what is the cross piece that's hooked on the cable?


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

This is the one I made using a similar concept:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1103811

:darkbeer:


----------



## tpcollins (Aug 3, 2007)

These are not as far fetched as they seem. I was hunting with a friend in the UP of Michigan and was camped out in the middle of bump-****-Egypt and my friend hooked his bow into some weeds and pulled the string off the side of the cam when he went to jerk it free. We put it back on with two trees, some nylon cord, and a 2" come-along strap. Slow and easy and a bit nervous!


----------



## steelydan (Jun 27, 2005)

I need to do a crossbow version of this for my barnett.... any suggestions???


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

hunt123 said:


> That is awesome. Where did you get the "fingers" and what is the cross piece that's hooked on the cable?


I picked them up at my local Bass Pro. They don't appear to have them on their website though. I think I only paid like $16 for them. Oh and the cross piece are some of those little reinforcing brackets from home depot. I just doubled them up on each side cuz there were 4 in the pack.


----------



## dlhazelwood (Sep 16, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Yes, but they won't work without the cat...


that is a oneida bow


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MrKeith said:


> I picked them up at my local Bass Pro. They don't appear to have them on their website though. I think I only paid like $16 for them. Oh and the cross piece are some of those little reinforcing brackets from home depot. I just doubled them up on each side cuz there were 4 in the pack.


My nearest Bass Pro is about 2 hrs away. I'll look for something a little closer to home. What section of the store were they in? Archery? Boating?


----------



## MrKeith (Mar 23, 2010)

hunt123 said:


> My nearest Bass Pro is about 2 hrs away. I'll look for something a little closer to home. What section of the store were they in? Archery? Boating?


they are these...
http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com....html?osCsid=ece6b19682d8b2e5ca30c4862b01cab5


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

MrKeith said:


> they are these...
> http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com....html?osCsid=ece6b19682d8b2e5ca30c4862b01cab5


OK, thanks.


----------



## hydro0309 (Apr 3, 2010)

that press looks much better than the 1st draft saves some press on the buss or yoke cable nice change for the better


----------

